# Can we move baby pigeon from one nest to other nest?



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

so a pair of pigeon built a nest on my balcony a month ago.I didnt wanted them to build nest on my balcony well obviously because the mess they make. so i started to scare the pigeon in nights i did that for few days then she stopped sitting there at nights but after few days i noticed two baby birds in that nest now those babies are quite big and they make lot of mess i was thinking to move them actually there is a pair who has a nest on my window ac and babies in that nest are big i think they will fly away in 2-3 days so i was thinking to move balcony babies to window ac nest now my question is do window ac pigeon pair will feed the balcony babies if i move them there or their parents will able to find them and feed them? Window ac is in back of my house and balcony is in front.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wild gola pigeons will not accept (feathered out) babies other than their own especially if there is size difference between the babies. Also wild gola pigeons may abandon the babies if they see you touching their nest/babies. My advice will be not to move the babies. Please wait for some more days until they wean and fly away from under their own parents. You won't have to wait for long as pigeons grow fast.
After they wean and fly away please block the nesting sites so that parent pigeons can never nest there again,cuz' you don't want them to...


----------



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

what do u mean by gola pigeons? should i test it i will move them for few hours and watch them


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Leave them where they are, clean up the mess u don't like and within a week or so they will fledge and be gone with the parents and then BLOCK off your balcony with netting or remove any old nests and that's it. I would not interfere with nature. Leave the parents alone to raise their babies in peace. Definitely NO they will NOT find the babies and will think they are dead and then nest AGAIN anyway, LEAVE them alone, let them fledge and then remove all nests and block off balcony. NO the other ac parents will NOT feed the balcony babies.


----------

